

How to Write a Good Business Plan - augustus
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204830304574133501980701202.html

======
andrewljohnson
I've written business plans that have raised a lot of money, won grant
applications for my business plan type writing, and I'll tell you the honest
truth.

It's pretty much impossible to write a good business plan. Business plans are
by nature boring. What you can do is write well, follow general business plan
guidelines, and be writing about a good idea. But that's the best you can do.

A good business plan won't get you very far in my experience, and you won't
get funding based on a good business plan. A business plan is sort of like
business cards. You need it, but it won't make or break the game as long as
you spell everything right.

------
snprbob86
It seems like the theme of this article is "be honest and self critical".

That sounds pretty reasonable, but I'd be interested in hearing anecdotes from
HN/YC-ers in the absence of hard evidence. Anyone care to share?

------
ssharp
Get real. Don't write one. Make a job board. Sell a book.

